
When It Comes To Shopping, Mobile Web Trumps Apps - riledhel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/12/when-it-comes-to-shopping-mobile-web-trumps-apps-led-by-amazon-says-nielsen/
======
pullo
Amazons mobile website does not have a 'splash' message asking users to
download their app. This could be one reason , why their mobile web sales is
higher than app sales. it will be interesting to see loyalty of customers who
use apps vs the mobile web.

